# Touche de clavier HS. Des idées ?



## BulgroZ (31 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai un iMac Intel équipé du clavier filaire Apple.
Qui a dépassé ses 3 ans d'AppleCare.

Depuis hier, la touche "E" ne fonctionne plus.
Après re-démarrage et changement de compte utilisateur, j'ai vérifié que c'était bien lié au clavier, en le connectant à un MacBook Pro.

(Durant quelques instants, la touche "S" était également en panne, mais cela n'a pas durée).

J'ai retiré le "chapeau" de la touche, pour m'assurer que rien n'était coincé en dessous : toujours en panne...

Bref, je suis à la recherche d'idée pour tenter de le remettre en marche : plan de démontage ? autres actions ?
Car j'aimerai éviter de dépenser 50 pour le remplacer... 

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2012)

Nob, srola is not reivalc tse ne ennap, el lues neyom ed rerépucer sel serètcarac stnauqnam tse d'ne retehca nu ertua !

siam no ne evuort ed sniom srehc euq 05 &#8364; ne BSU !

Esod mumixam !

eviv BulgroZ


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

tiallaf el eriaf


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2012)

xondousan a dit:


> tiallaf el eriaf



Ben, quand je te parle à toi, je te parle en suisse, à lui, j'utilise la zorglangue, à MacGe, on se met en 4 pour satisfaire le membre !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben, quand je te parle à toi, je te parle en suisse, à lui, j'utilise la zorglangue, à MacGe, on se met en 4 pour satisfaire le membre !



 parler suisse, imagine chaque canton à son parler, francophones, germanophones, italophones et romanches ... faut s'accrocher avec certains 

Avec nos réponses, le membre doit savoir faire avec notre humour


----------



## BulgroZ (31 Janvier 2012)

Icrem ! 

Le problème est que les clavier USB pas cher sont en config PC, et après des années de Mac, cela sera dur à vivre !!!
Pour l'instant, j'ai ressorti le clavier de mon vénérable iMac Tournesol...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2012)

BulgroZ a dit:


> Icrem !



de rien 

au fait, ton clavier n'aurait pas vu passer une patte humide pour le nettoyer :hein:


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Janvier 2012)

BulgroZ a dit:


> Pour l'instant, j'ai ressorti le clavier de mon vénérable iMac Tournesol...



Ben, il est très bien, ce clavier, j'en ai deux (un de chaque modèle), le plus récent (avec lequel je tapes ce post) connecté à mon MBP, et l'autre (premier modèle) connecté à mon serveur. Ma fille utilise encore un clavier d'iMac G3 muni des touches blanches d'un clavier d'iMac G4 H.S.


----------



## Romuald (31 Janvier 2012)

Un chti google avec ça devrait suffire à ton bonheur : MOBILITY LAB  Design Touch USB for MAC
Il m'est arrivé la même chose (la touche 'flèche droite' HS), et ce clavier remplace très bien l'apple pour bien moins cher. J'ai du le payer 25 roros il y a quelques mois 
Seul inconvénient : par de prise USB dessus


----------



## BulgroZ (31 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Un chti google avec ça devrait suffire à ton bonheur : MOBILITY LAB  Design Touch USB for MAC



Excellent ! Voilà qui devrait faire l'affaire en remplacement. Merci, Romuald.
Il existe aussi une version Bluetooth.
Je vais quand même attendre quelques jours : si c'est un problème d'eau, il aura peut être séché...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h59 ----------

Alleluia ! 
Après 24h de repos, le clavier remarche.
La preuve : eeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Bref, ce clavier est juste tombé en panne le jour où ma moitié avait besoin de mon iMac (son MacBook Air étant parti se faire changer la charnière...). Bas luck

Je garde quand même la suggestion de Romuald, okazou...
Et merci à tous pour votre support, durant ces jours difficiles.


----------

